

Suggestions for smart people to follow on Google+ - psb

looking for smart science/tech people to follow on google+. So far have Terry Tao and Scott Aaronson. Any other suggestions?
======
Stone00
I found an interesting profile for "Space Chronology" on G+
<https://plus.google.com/102560378763128345323/posts>

------
nextparadigms
You can choose some at www.socialstatistics.com

